# Myth- barrel holes



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

While fishing around the internets the other day I came across a site that had a bunch of quotes from the book _Fight Club_. One of said quotes explained how one could "silence" a pistol by drilling holes in the barrel, such that the bullet would exit at a slower pace and as such there would be no supersonic crack. It was also mentioned that if it was done improperly that the pistol would explode. Seems like a lot of nonsense to me considering that porting a gun makes it considerably louder.

I'm not suggesting that anyone attempt this or even consider doing it, rather just to suppose and discuss.

If this qualifies as illegal or objectional material I emplor the moderator to remove it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep thats a bunch off bull. most handguns fire lead under the speed of sound anyway. This would include the .38 special ,.45 ACP just to name a couple.

Althought if you dropped a 22 lr under the speed of sound it would help, dont know if the 22lr even reaches the sound barrier in a pistol lenth barrel however?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm not certain about the 22, I don't believe it does though. I know that a 124 gr 9mm will generally surpass the sound barrier, and that is certainly a common caliber.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You are correct, however the hight pitched crack of supersonic speed is only a small part of the noise being made. .45 ACP is plenty loud and is well below the speed of sound. Speed of sound is around 1100 fps I think?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Absolutely which is why the claim seems like bollocks to me. All you would succeed in doing is making a very loud, rather anemic and essientially useless gun.

There are many other claims in the movie and book which are nonsense. I suppose that is for the best, you don't want kids going around making TNT or napalm.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My favorite is when you watch a movie and the guy is using a silencer on a revolver and the thing just goes phffft. A great percentage of the noise that a shooter hears is the escaping blast from between cylinder and barrel. Next best is some homeboy holding his handgun sideways to shoot.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Yeah, my dad was on the job once, talking to some homie who happened to actually witness something and was then dumb enough to stick around, and the homie explained that the shooter was holding his gun sideways, "because it's got more power that way."

I will now pause until you stop shaking your head.

They DO make "subsonic" .22LR rounds which consist of nothing but a casing, a bullet, and a primer. Those are supposed to be very quiet, but still noticeable.

I've heard a number of silenced pistols, rifles, and submachineguns fired, and they're always quite noticeable if you're standing in the near vicinity. A few exceptions to the rule are the MP5-SD (the only sound you hear is the action, because the barrel IS the silencer, and the chamber is very finely made), and the current version of the Uzi equipped with a detachable silencer that the Israeli Army uses, whose silence is owed to some mysterious working. Note that both fire 9mm.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> They DO make "subsonic" .22LR rounds which consist of nothing but a casing, a bullet, and a primer. Those are supposed to be very quiet, but still noticeable.


I use them quite frequently. I have 300 in stock actually. Called CB's by CCI or Colibris by Aguila. The CBs are good for low energy, low report pest shooting.



> lol Yeah, my dad was on the job once, talking to some homie who happened to actually witness something and was then dumb enough to stick around, and the homie explained that the shooter was holding his gun sideways, "because it's got more power that way."


Anyone with any sense knows that if you shove your hand forward while firing you get more power. Don't these people know anything? (I'm kidding).



> Israeli Army uses, whose silence is owed to some mysterious working.


Just like the force field they just made. They all use some secret technology or other. Very creative people, those Israelis. Necessity is the mother of invention I suppose.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Yeah, I said that because it doesn't look like there's any magical techno-reason for it. And they were able to do the forcefield because their brains are larger than ours, possibly because they like to eat Palestinian babies (yes, Hamas has really said that).


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Drilling holes on the tube would not make the gun any more quiet. Now if you had a tube long enough and had it encased in a second tube with some baffles inside yes it will make it quieter. With out the enclosure the gun would be louder than normal. If it was a handgun that was enclosed like a 1911 having all that gas going in to the inside of the gun could not be good for it at all.

The MP5SD is quite loud when shot. http://www.hkpro.com/mp5sd.htm They are easy guns to shoot though. Personally I would rather have a M-16 but that is just me.

Chuck Norris can make a woman climax by simply pointing at her and saying "booya".


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> the homie explained that the shooter was holding his gun sideways, "because it's got more power that way."


 :rollin:

I've got a cousin who sees himself as gods gift to gansters. Nevermind the fact that he was raised as country as I was. Anyway he dresses is baggy jeans half way down his @$$, boxers pulled up extra high, gold earring, wallet on a chain, biker boots, sunglasses at night, the whole deal. He bought a "9" because it was "cool" and called me to ask if he could shoot out behind my barn. Seeing the chance to have a little fun, I told him to some on. Of course he takes the classic "gansta" stance sideways points his new Beretta in the general direction of a 4 foot square target board and burns 16 rounds. Well he actually manages to hit the target board about 3 times, the fact that he was 15 feet from the board probably helped. Anyway I load my .44 mag RedHawk with some handloads that will make Cor-Bon ammo look weak, and tell him to have at it. "Gansta" stance, .44mag+p++++, one shot is all it takes before he sees the need to hold my Ruger like a sensable person!

:beer:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol If the SD5 isn't quiet, then our standards are set a smidge high.

Reminds me of a similarly-attired fool I found down at the range--yeah, I can't believe the board let this guy in. He's got a Glock, chambered in .45. Loads a mag, hammers the trigger at a target stand he's got jammed in the dirt at about 15 yards (the first berm is at 25 yards; we do not screw around with our pistol). Manages to hit nothing except a few anthills, and of course clip the leg of the stand, ruining it. Yeah, thanks for screwing up another one of the stands, a-hole.

So he's got this untouched goofy-a$$ terrorist silhouette up there, and I couldn't resist putting one through the head with my .38+P S&W airweight. The one with the 1" barrel.

No wonder they keep hitting bystanders in drive-bys.


----------

